# The Brook



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2013)

It's open this week but after this cold spell it should start freezing from the bottom upwhich could mean trouble for the camp down below.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 21, 2013)

Imagine what it will be like in the spring!


----------



## Shane N (Jan 23, 2013)

What is that last picture of? I'm confused


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 23, 2013)

That was by the Cherry that came down in the last wind storm, someone is living in that hole. I just decided to post it with the brook pictures.


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 23, 2013)

zap said:


> That was by the Cherry that came down in the last wind storm, someone is living in that hole. I just decided to post it with the brook pictures.


 

Damn those Hobbits...aren't they really hard to trap and get rid of/?


----------



## ScotO (Jan 23, 2013)

Man, those pictures get me stoked for spring trout season.  We've got some brooks like that here in the central mtns, fantastic native brook and browns in the one that's a couple miles from me.  That limestone really makes the water look aquamarine, especially during the spring thaws.....


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 24, 2013)

I took some pictures this afternoon, the brook is freezing from the bottom up so the water is running where it wants. The first two pics of the brook are on our side, the rest run down under the road down behind a camp.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2013)

The brook is open back in the (wife took a walk back in) woods but down by the road it's freezing up more and more.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 26, 2013)

With the weather warming up this coming week this ice will end up downstream stuck on a corner or up in the neighbors garden.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 2, 2013)

I took a run back in so I could clear any trails that needed it, on the way back in I took some pics of the brook. Pic 6752 is the brook running over the small Island because of the ice jam,6754 is the small ice jam,6755 is down to the left of the ice jam,6756 is the brook running upstream because of the ice jam,6768 is nice to see, wide open,6771 is more water cutting across the small Island.


----------



## loon (Feb 2, 2013)

Its looking busy zap  Nice pictures for sure!

loon


----------



## btuser (Feb 2, 2013)

The best part about being near the water is it's compelling nature of change.   The view changes every day, and you never get bored.  

Love the pics.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 2, 2013)

It can get wild, sure is powerful. When we had all the rain when it blew out a total of seven bridges two by the brook, I was gone that fall day (left early that morning) some kayakers were going down the brook over the road the water was so high, it was still that high when I came home late that afternoon.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 2, 2013)

loon said:


> Its looking busy zap  Nice pictures for sure!
> 
> loon


They still have the big excavator down by the bridge next to the brook, still must be worried about the ice, I should get in the truck an head south on Rte. 56 to see how much ice is in that part of the brook.


----------



## Dune (Feb 3, 2013)

Zap, thanks for the pics. Reminds me of wonderful times I had in the Mass Berkshires in my youth.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2013)

Dune said:


> Zap, thanks for the pics. Reminds me of wonderful times I had in the Mass Berkshires in my youth.


Did you do any fishing on a brook when you were younger? I only fished the brook twice since we owned the land,  my great - nephew loves to fish the brook.


----------



## Dune (Feb 3, 2013)

zap said:


> Did you do any fishing on a brook when you were younger? I only fished the brook twice since we owned the land, my great - nephew loves to fish the brook.


I fished for a living so I never had interest in recreational fishing. I love being at brooks though.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 4, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Man, those pictures get me stoked for spring trout season. We've got some brooks like that here in the central mtns, fantastic native brook and browns in the one that's a couple miles from me. That limestone really makes the water look aquamarine, especially during the spring thaws.....


 Speaking of spring thaws, with the jet stream changing (pulling moisture up from the gulf) we might be looking at another rain event on the east coast next week or weekend, if it is like the last one the brook will be pushing that ice out.

Info came from AccuWeather.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know where you are, Zap, but these really bring me back to hiking in early spring in W. Mass.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 6, 2013)

The earliest cave troll remains ever found date back to an area in ZAP's region.


----------



## jrendfrey (Feb 6, 2013)

Any brookies in there Zap?


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2013)

jrendfrey said:


> Any brookies in there Zap?


 Yes, I don't fish it much but I have a great nephew (8 or 9) who does real well each summer.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 10, 2013)

The Brook is down to normal but we still have some ice jams under the snow, some rain with a quick melt will get this thing cranking again, they still have the big cat excavator by the bridge.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll start keeping the entrance to the woods plowed, looks like I'll make a run back in on Sunday. The Brook water is way down but has enough ice that the big CAT is still there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 27, 2013)

The ice is breaking off from the banks, all we need is more water then it could get interesting.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 27, 2013)

With this warm weather, and some precipitation, you are going to get more water one way or the other. School cancelled today for kids. No cutting wood for Dad.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 12, 2013)

I made a run back in later today,the lane was covered with ice (pic 6901) the brook is higher than it was yesterday with the melting and rain (pic 6902& 6904) the trails are real sloppy just like in pic 6905, in pic 6906 there was some ic that was hung up but with the warmer weather it broke up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 12, 2013)

This was the Brook the other day, with all the rain we're getting it should be even higher tomorow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 12, 2013)

Went down to the Brook, still plenty of room for more melt off or rain. We had about five bridges blow out years back, one before the brook enters the woods and the one I'm standing on, the water was running over the road by two to three feet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 19, 2018)

We took the sleds for a small ride today on our property, attached are a few pictures. The picture below is a big ice jam that happened after all the cold weather and then the warmup, I deleted the ice jam picture so the pic below was when it was forming. About 13 years ago the bridge below the ice jam was taken out by high water in September.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 22, 2018)

Beautiful place.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 22, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> Beautiful place.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


Thanks, the property the Brook is on is separate from our house property and we feel very lucky to have bought it. If we get a lot of snow in the winter and then some spring rains, the Brook fills up real quick. 

The wild leeks that grow in the spring make the whole property smell like a very strong onion.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks just like a brook we own in the Petersburg/Postenkill area.  Beautiful country.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 24, 2018)

On the way back from a ride today, we noticed the ice is taking down a Hemlock from our side so I'll get a closer look tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2018)

Our town highway supervisor was going to clear two ice jams but wasn't sure which one he would do first, the one above the bridge or the one below the bridge. I think the one above the bridge would've been first but neither have been cleared and it's been over a week.

Everything pictured is above the bridge with the ice taking out trees.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2019)

About 7 or 8 years ago, we had a company out of Ohio (hope that's correct) ask us if we would let them on our property to check the water quality and they shocked it for trout but we never heard what the results were. This year we received a letter from a different company asking the same which they did last week when both of us were gone, I'll try to contact this company in hopes of getting some of the results.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 4, 2019)

When I worked for DEC we did some electroshocking.   Lots of fun!    


They try to do the same area over and over so they can compare results.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> When I worked for DEC we did some electroshocking.   Lots of fun!
> 
> 
> They try to do the same area over and over so they can compare results.


I think it was an outside contractor who did the work for the DEC, would the DEC do that?

We're looking through a few files for the info.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 4, 2019)

When I worked for them they didnt have contractors doing it, but maybe they do now.  The equipment used isnt expensive or complicated and plenty know how to do it.  

The biggest reason I could think not to outsource it is it's one of the few times the biologists get to go out into the field.  They all got into the job for the field work, but as you go up the chain there's less and less of it.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 4, 2019)

It might be as simple as getting one of the local universities to do it.   I'd bet Cornell or Paul Smith's would send a crew up your way.  It's probably a bit far for Cobleskill.


----------



## bholler (Aug 4, 2019)

Trout unlimited does allot of it as well.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> It might be as simple as getting one of the local universities to do it.   I'd bet Cornell or Paul Smith's would send a crew up your way.  It's probably a bit far for Cobleskill.


They tied blue ribbon/tape on every spot they checked along the brook, it looked like someone had surveyed it. I'll see if I can find the companies name before the end of this week.

The first company that did it hired college students, I remember they stopped here the night before and both seemed like good kids. I was at work but my wife was back there when they did it.


----------

